# Comparison failed?



## xy16644 (Apr 4, 2011)

When I run:

```
pkg_version -vIL=
```

to see what ports are out of date I get the following:


```
autoconf-2.62                       !   Comparison failed
autoconf-2.68                       !   Comparison failed
automake-1.10.1                     !   Comparison failed
automake-1.11.1                     !   Comparison failed
automake-1.9.6_3                    !   Comparison failed
bash3-3.2.51                        !   Comparison failed
libltdl-2.2.10                      !   Comparison failed
libtool-2.2.10                      !   Comparison failed
p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63             !   Comparison failed
```

Why is this?

If I run:

```
pkg_version -vIL'<'
```

It comes up saying:

```
up-to-date with index
```

Also, when I run:

```
portmanager -u
```

it says all my ports are up to date.

How do I resolve the "Comparison failed" error? :e


----------



## phoenix (Apr 4, 2011)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Each of those ports has an entry in there discussion changes and how to upgrade the ports correctly.


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 5, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Read /usr/ports/UPDATING.  Each of those ports has an entry in there discussion changes and how to upgrade the ports correctly.



Thanks for that! After reading that file I now get:

```
pkg_version -vIL=
bash3-3.2.51                        !   Comparison failed
p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63             !   Comparison failed
```

I can't seem to fix these two. For bash it says:

```
20090319:
  AFFECTS: users of shells/bash3
  AUTHOR: ehaupt@FreeBSD.org

  With the addition of shells/bash version 4.x, people wanting to stick
  with bash 3.x should perform the following update:

        $ portupgrade -f -o shells/bash3 bash
```

and for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 it says:

```
20100921:
  AFFECTS: users of p5-Compress-Zlib, p5-IO-Compress-*
  AUTHOR: mm@FreeBSD.org

  The p5-Compress-Zlib, p5-IO-Compress-Base, p5-IO-Compress-Zlib and
  p5-IO-Compress-Bzip2 ports have been replaced by p5-IO-Compress.
  Users of Perl 5.10 and higher do not need to install this module
  because it is already included in the standard perl distribution.
```

I am currently running perl 5.8.9.

I am unsure what to do to fix these two now. I have run the bash command (with no errors) but it still give the comparison failed error. For p5-IO I think I may need to upgrade my perl?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2011)

"Comparison failed" means it can't compare the installed version with the port.  Usually that's because the port has gone away or been renamed.  For example, /usr/ports/shells/bash3 was removed ten days ago; the UPDATING notice is from 2009.

Upgrade bash:
`# portmaster bash`
(Untested, you might have to use portmaster -o shells/bash bash instead.)

No idea why p5-IO-Socket-INET6 is showing, it's not a missing or renamed port nor is it part of a newer Perl.  Upgrade it:
`# portmaster p5-IO-Socket-INET6`


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I have managed to get rid of the bash error but I am still getting the error for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63. I tried upgrading it like you said but it didn't help I;m afraid.

This is the output from the command (sorry its long):

```
===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for net/p5-IO-INET6 <<<===
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> IO-Socket-INET6-2.63.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles//.
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.cpan.org/pub/CPAN/modules/by-module/IO/IO-Socket-INET6-2.63.tar.gz
IO-Socket-INET6-2.63.tar.gz

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for IO-Socket-INET6-2.63.tar.gz.
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Patching for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Socket6.pm - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for IO::Socket::INET6
===>  Building for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
cp lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm blib/lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3.gz' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
===>  Installing for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/p5-IO-INET6 already installed
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3
===>   Compressing manual pages for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
===>   Registering installation for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63

===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63

===>>> Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 succeeded

===>>> Delete IO-Socket-INET6-2.65.tar.gz? y/n [n] n


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6

===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65

n===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for IO-Socket-INET6-2.65.tar.gz.
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Patching for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found

===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Socket6.pm - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for IO::Socket::INET6
===>  Building for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
cp lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm blib/lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
pkg_delete: package 'p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
p5-Mail-DKIM-0.39
p5-Mail-SPF-2.007
p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1_3
p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1
p5-Net-DNS-Resolver-Programmable-0.003
razor-agents-2.84
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3.gz' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
===>  Installing for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6 already installed
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3
===>   Compressing manual pages for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
===>   Registering installation for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65

===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65

===>>> Updating dependency entry for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 in each dependent port

===>>> Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 succeeded

===>>> Delete IO-Socket-INET6-2.63.tar.gz? y/n [n]
Terminated
===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
        Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65

alpha# clear
alpha# portmaster p5-IO-Socket-INET6
===>>> Working on multiple ports:
        p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
        p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/net/p5-IO-INET6

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for net/p5-IO-INET6 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for net/p5-IO-INET6 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for net/p5-IO-INET6

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6

===>>> Starting build for multiple ports <<<===


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/net/p5-IO-INET6

===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for IO-Socket-INET6-2.63.tar.gz.
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Patching for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Socket6.pm - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for IO::Socket::INET6
===>  Building for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
cp lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm blib/lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3.gz' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
===>  Installing for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/p5-IO-INET6 already installed
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3
===>   Compressing manual pages for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
===>   Registering installation for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63

===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63

===>>> Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63 succeeded

===>>> Delete IO-Socket-INET6-2.65.tar.gz? y/n [n] n


===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6

===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for IO-Socket-INET6-2.65.tar.gz.
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Patching for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach/Socket6.pm - found
===>   p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
===>  Configuring for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Writing Makefile for IO::Socket::INET6
===>  Building for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
cp lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm blib/lib/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
pkg_delete: package 'p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled (but I'll delete it anyway):
p5-Mail-DKIM-0.39
p5-Mail-SPF-2.007
p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1_3
p5-Net-DNS-0.66_1
p5-Net-DNS-Resolver-Programmable-0.003
razor-agents-2.84
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3.gz' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm' fails original MD5 checksum - deleted anyway.
===>  Installing for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if net/p5-IO-Socket-INET6 already installed
Manifying blib/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm
Installing /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/man/man3/IO::Socket::INET6.3
===>   Compressing manual pages for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
===>   Registering installation for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65

===>  Cleaning for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65

===>>> Updating dependency entry for p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 in each dependent port

===>>> Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65 succeeded

===>>> Delete IO-Socket-INET6-2.63.tar.gz? y/n [n] n

Terminated
===>>> The following actions were performed:
        Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
        Re-installation of p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.65
```

Any other ideas? This is the last problematic port on my system :e


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 5, 2011)

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
```
then reinstall any "is required by and may not be deinstalled" ports in the subsequent message that no longer work as expected. (Might solve it)


----------



## xy16644 (Apr 5, 2011)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/p5-IO-Socket-INET6-2.63
> ```
> then reinstall any "is required by and may not be deinstalled" ports in the subsequent message that no longer work as expected. (Might solve it)



WOOHOO! Job done, that did the trick! Many thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2011)

You had two versions of p5-IO-INET6 installed.  Seems like portmaster would have figured that out, but I don't know.  In any case, I just updated Upgrading FreeBSD Ports to use portmaster, and it may be helpful as a reference.


----------

